# Free Betta Drawings!



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

So I got this thing... And now I can paint! Whoo! I found what is easy for me, so I'm gonna do free bettas! 
Rules: 
You can choose to have bettas name on picture
Black and white picture requests are aloud 
Up to three requests only 
Multiple fish are aloud
I do the background the photo has as that is easiest. 
Have a clear photo of your fish 
Choose which type of paint you would like 









If you have any questions, just ask


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

I would love it if you would do Gajeel in 1.Paint














(sorry the second picture isn't very clear, I added it to give you a bit of a sense as to what his face looks like lol)

Or Gray Fullbuster in 2. Watercolor
















It would be cool if you added their names onto the picture.
I've never had my bettas drawn/painted before, so I'm rather excited to see how they will turn out 
If you don't want to do both, you can pick one of them


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Gajeel for Sathori







If you want the name taken off just let me know


----------



## magikb3anz (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh this looks so pretty 
Can you do one for Brock please? 
I would like a paint one 
Seriously this is gorgeous. 
Are these pics okay?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Brock for magikb3anz


----------



## magikb3anz (Oct 6, 2013)

Wow you work fast O_O
It's really nice though. Thank you so much


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

It took about 2 hours... But thanks!


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

bryanacute said:


> Gajeel for Sathori
> View attachment 303546
> 
> If you want the name taken off just let me know


Waaah! So pretty 8D 
Thanks!! I love it


----------



## SweetCheeksMum (Nov 3, 2013)

So pretty! 
Could you do a paint one of Mortie?


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

can you do Kai. He's my avatar.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

For SweetCheeksMum


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Kai for charislynne


----------



## SweetCheeksMum (Nov 3, 2013)

Thank you so much!  he came out beautiful!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Could you do paint for my three betta boys? C:
Milo-









Igneel-









Magnus-


----------



## RainbowBettaGuy (Dec 10, 2013)

If you get the time, could you do some paintings of my sorority girls? I'd like the option of paint for all. Thanks! :-D


----------



## Neecy (Feb 15, 2014)

omg! I love these!!!....please let me know if you are still offering to paint/draw them.....I'd LOVE it! Thanks! :lol:


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I have had finals lately so I should be getting all of your paintings by Monday!


----------



## Neecy (Feb 15, 2014)

Awesome! I haven't posted a pic yet so I will now!! whichever fishy you prefer!!....thank you SO much..you do beautiful work!!

this is Elijah...












and this is Sebastian...


----------



## Neecy (Feb 15, 2014)

*oops......*



Neecy said:


> Awesome! I haven't posted a pic yet so I will now!! whichever fishy you prefer!!....thank you SO much..you do beautiful work!!
> 
> this is Elijah...
> 
> ...


I forgot to choose paint and the names on the pics would be great! Thanks


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

What lovely work hun. Looks like you'll be busy for a while. Let me see if I can find a pic or two myself. I'm not sure if the ones I have are clear enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Would one of these work for Gus?
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...4736/gus-after-his-fins-have-grown-112777.jpg
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/members/44135/album/group-photos-4906/do-you-see-him-31404.jpg
Paint style. No name please. I like the first pic better as it shows the blue in him, but I like the background in the second better, so your call.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Ack! I meant this pic to be the second one 
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...gus-has-been-working-bubblenest-his-32745.jpg


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

Can you do met avatar in paint. Thx!


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

If you could do one of my female i'd appreciate it. You are good at it! I'd like painting, and no name please!


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

Are you still taking commissions??


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm not sure. The op hasn't been active since the 9th. Maybe he/she got busy?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I am still taking them. I haven't been on due to school, and right now that is my top priority. Spring Break starts Friday, so I will finish everyone's Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Neecy (Feb 15, 2014)

Yes definitely school should be first priority! :-D take you time....and thank you again!


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh no do take your time!! I am glad to hear you are still doing them though!! When you get free time though, I would love for you to do my babies in paint if you wouldn't mind!! Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Whenever you get the chance, no rush and you certainly don't have to do it, I'd love a painting in the paint of my DTPK Blazikem:


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

All right school! Nerds of the world unite! :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

Your work is absolutely gorgeous!! I would love it if you could plzzzz paint all 4 of my boys, their names are optional 
Merlin...

Jade...

Poisson...

Hawk...

Sorry 4 requesting all 4 at once... Plz & thx in advance!


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

The picture of Jade may not be good enuf, here is a better (& cuter) one....


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

For bailmint


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Also for bailmint


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Last one for bailmint. If someone could tell me how to add more than one photo from the phone that would be amazing.


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

bryanacute said:


> Last one for bailmint. If someone could tell me how to add more than one photo from the phone that would be amazing.
> View attachment 317898


U can upload more than 1 at a time very easily....just copy link the same as when ur posting one & paste it, then at the end of that link u hit return, then go back to photobucket & choose next one, and repeat steps 4 each one. Once u've added each pic u want 2 post, submit! That's the way I do it


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

:O I love them! Do you mind doing one more? (Sorry I just love them so much ^.^)


----------



## Neecy (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm so excited to see my boys lookin so pretty in your paintings!! this is so awesome of you :-D


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

These are amazing!! If you're still taking requests, could you my little boys?!?!

Balerion








Khorne








Slaanesh








Thanks!!


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

Poisson sadly has passed on to rainbow bridge... When u do his picture, will u please add his name & either R.I.P. or S.I.P., if possible? I plan to print & frame it as a memorial to my beloved friend. Thank u in advance :-(


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

When I'm able, I'll get good pics of Twilight and Little One for you to do too. I'll only give you one at a time from me. If you've forgotten, I requested one of Gus a bit back (page 3 I think). Heck, these things are so neat, my boyfriend wanted me to ask you if you could do his little Carrot too (his juvenile Sand Boa). I think the concept of a tropical FISH site escaped him XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

